
Ways David Foster Wallace's Infinite Jest Predicted the Future - samclemens
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/books/authors/the-5-impressive-ways-david-foster-wallaces-infinite-jest-predic/
======
Outdoorsman
Very interesting novel...brilliant stream-of-consciousness style that reminded
me much of Joyce...

While reading it I sorted the tech he described in his own invented terms and
compared them to what's available now... there are many parallels...

I recommend reading it...

If you need priming listen to his 2013 commencement speech--This is Water--
delivered at Kenyon College...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CrOL-
ydFMI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CrOL-ydFMI)

~~~
andystevens91
The speech was delivered in 2005, and published as a book in 2009. Also, David
Foster Wallace committed suicide in 2008.

~~~
Outdoorsman
Noted...thanks...note to self: slow down and verify details when you're
enthused...

------
h0l0cube
Nearly all of the 'predictions' outlined in the article are present in Stand
on Zanzibar which was first published in 1968.

------
icpmacdo
For fellow people on HN, if your have not read Infinite Jest I very highly
recommend the audiobook version of it. I was not able to get through it
reading it as its such a large book but I found the audio version quite
enjoyable.

~~~
canjobear
How does the audiobook handle the endnotes? I tried to read it once and the
endnotes were often pretty important.

~~~
stevenrace
While there isn't a specific section covering endnotes, they are interspersed
sparingly as tonal changes in the narrator's voice. This effect is used in
other readings of his works and is easy to follow.

------
jmcgough
related: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/john-michael/donald-trump-
is-u...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/john-michael/donald-trump-is-ushering-
_b_8334542.html) ("Donald Trump Is Ushering In the Infinite Jest Apocalypse")

